# The Charge Spoon question



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

Once again, it falls to CycleChat to get to the heart of the matter, to blow away the bullpois, cut the crap, and find the truth.

So where do you sit on the Charge Spoon (or identical but usually cheaper Madison Flux) debate?


----------



## mcshroom (24 Sep 2018)

Usually in the middle. On hills I slide back a bit and when really pushing hard I slip towards the nose a bit more. I don't sit on it at all over speed bumps


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

PS, if a mod feels like correcting the multiple spelling mistakes in the poll then feel free!


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Sep 2018)

I have one on the Roubaix. I have 2 stock Whyte saddles, funnily enough on my two Whytes  a one23 on the Forme end a stock specialised on the single speed. The geometry is pretty much identical on all but the specialised and suits me fine.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Sep 2018)

Saddles are for Nancy boys. Real men sit on the seatpost.


----------



## winjim (24 Sep 2018)

I don't know. They didn't reply to a message I left on their website so I got the hump with them and decided to never buy any of their products. I make do with @Drago 's cast offs instead.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Sep 2018)

I find sitting on top of it, with the saddle in a horizontal position, works best. Preferably with the pointy end towards the front of the bike.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Sep 2018)

I've got one on each of my two road bikes. I've sat on saddles that were a lot more uncomfortable. I'm sure that there are ones that would suit my bum better than a Spoon but I haven't found them yet. Try and borrow one for a trial.


----------



## dantheman (24 Sep 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Saddles are for Nancy boys. Real men sit on the seatpost.


Ouch, thought that one was just for the ladies.......


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Sep 2018)

I have 1 residing on the MTB, it's nice and comfy. It was my go to saddle for shorter rides, but now I'm a funny hook nosed convert (Selle SMP) on the CX, and something else on the Van Nic


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> PS, if a mod feels like correcting the multiple spelling mistakes in the poll then feel free!


Horribly to horrible?
What else?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (24 Sep 2018)

Anything based on the Flite is going to be no good for me. I saved for ages BiTD. When the glorious day arrived I skipped to the bike shop and got them to fit the titanium railed loveliness there and then. 

By the time I got home I hated it. No matter how I fiddled and adjusted it just seemed to dig in. Some days it seemed to dig so far in, I wondered if perhaps I should lube it!

Some weeks later I gave it to a mate who loved it, well, so he said. Soon after I began my love affair with the Selle Italia Turbomatic II, III and so on. I still don't use anything else.

It's an uncomfortable vote "Nay" from me.


----------



## guitarpete247 (24 Sep 2018)

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/real-man.html
If you are a real man try one of these.
I have a spoon and a brooks, on different bikes. If I could afford I'd have brooks on all. Spoon is ok but not the best, just better than what was on bike when I got it.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (24 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Horribly to horrible?
> What else?



You might want to add the word 'sideways' after "A serving spoon".


----------



## mcshroom (24 Sep 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Saddles are for Nancy boys. Real men sit on the seatpost.


A scout at my old group tried removing both the saddle and the seatpost from his BMX. You do not want to know about the injuries he sustained when he crashed on a jump track 

Suffice to say it involved a trip to A&E and a stay in hospital.


----------



## Rowano (24 Sep 2018)

Ok.... So I've read this thread to learn something. Starting with "what is the charge spoon?" I'm guessing the charge spoon is a saddle? But if anyone wants to educate me.... Please feel free!!


----------



## derrick (24 Sep 2018)

Charge spoon ok for a short commutte, No good for a day in the saddle.


----------



## Milzy (24 Sep 2018)

They’re great for shorter rides. Bum ache long rides. Great value still.


----------



## mcshroom (24 Sep 2018)

Rowano said:


> Ok.... So I've read this thread to learn something. Starting with "what is the charge spoon?" I'm guessing the charge spoon is a saddle? But if anyone wants to educate me.... Please feel free!!


They also make a knife and a Ladle


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Horribly to horrible?
> What else?



Eider down, angels. Thanks Pat


----------



## derrick (24 Sep 2018)

Milzy said:


> They’re great for shorter rides. Bum ache long rides. Great value still.


How can it be great value if it makes your bum ache? Or do you enjoy the pain.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Sep 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I find sitting on top of it, with the saddle in a horizontal position, works best. Preferably with the pointy end towards the front of the bike.



Weirdo


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Sep 2018)

They are sort of ok for mtb but not xc or road for me


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

derrick said:


> How can it be great value if it makes your bum ache? Or do you enjoy the pain.



Some people want bum ache, but want it at bargain basement prices.


----------



## Milzy (24 Sep 2018)

lol some c.c ers never do more than 50’s.


----------



## MikeG (24 Sep 2018)

I did a 250km audax on my Charge Spoon 3 or 4 years ago, in perfect comfort. Now I'm just getting my miles back up again after precisely zero last year, it isn't quite so comfortable. I suspect that saddle comfort correlates well with how much riding you do, and that pros would find something carved out of teak perfectly comfortable enough. Saddle a little uncomfortable? Sit on it for longer.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Sep 2018)

mcshroom said:


> Suffice to say it involved a trip to A&E and a stay in hospital.


Did he break his coccyx? 



derrick said:


> Charge spoon ok for a short commutte, No good for a day in the saddle.





Milzy said:


> They’re great for shorter rides. Bum ache long rides. Great value still.





mcshroom said:


> They also make a knife and a Ladle


I have 3 x spoons and my wife was forcibly converted to a Ladle!

Spoon on my MTB, perfect. Spoon on my hybrid, perfect. Spoon on my road bike, not quite as good as the other two but still happy at 100 miles and haven't pushed it much further yet.

Funnily enough my hybrid commuter also gets used for 100+ mile rides and even once did 185 miles in a single day. I will admit to getting a bit uncomfortable by the end of the 185 miles, the novelty had definitely worn off. This was probably not the fault of the saddle as I have never even had a grumble at distances of 100 and more previously, I suspect it was more to do with tiredness due to time on the road, distance covered and probably just sitting too heavy on my rear rather than taking some weight on my exhausted legs and arms. I still got on the bike the next day for the ride to the train station and then from Manchester train station back to home and felt ok on the Spoon.

Perhaps I should add, I don't wear cycling shorts or padding so have to say the Spoon is f'in terrific considering this.....

My wife was incredulous after I made her ride on a 'skinny hard' Ladle and she could barely tell she had been on a bike ride after her 1st big ride on it - HERE


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Sep 2018)

I may of mentioned these before..brilliant ,cool and comfy, i dont get any ache
and cheap, i have 2 and there strong enough for Hard Tail mtb and road
Just ebay search carbon bike seat.

Example here
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carbon-3...hash=item3637c0d794:m:mdFiJI_nWGK8zhHdeeTP_ow


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Sep 2018)

I really don’t like any curved saddle.


----------



## derrick (24 Sep 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> I really don’t like any curved saddle.


I am really suprised how many people ride Fizik saddles. They are worse than a spoon.


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Sep 2018)

Torture. Rode 5 miles and stuck the damn thing straight on eBay


----------



## I like Skol (24 Sep 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Torture. Rode 5 miles and stuck the damn thing straight on eBay


The Spoon or the Ladle? Not that I was looking or anything but I would have thought you were about the right build for a Spoon. Probably not big enough for a Ladle...….


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> The Spoon or the Ladle? Not that I was looking or anything but I would have thought you were about the right build for a Spoon. Probably not big enough for a Ladle...….


Twas a spoon. Came attached to a Charge Grater bike i owned for a bit. Yup, a Ladle would be too wide!


----------



## Moodyman (25 Sep 2018)

My commuter (Charge) bike came with it.

I can see why it gets rave reviews, but I was never comfortable on mine. That's largely due to me having wide sit bones hence why the Brooks B17 suits me well.

I have a WTB Pure V saddle on the commuter, which has a similar profile to the Spoon but with a wider perch and more padding.


----------



## Alan O (25 Sep 2018)

I have a Spoon on my MTB, and it was very comfortable right away - without any of that feeling that it needed to break me in first. I use my MTB with slick-ish tyres like a hybrid too, so it's not just strict off-road use.

I find the Spoon very comfortable up to about 40-50 miles, but at that distance I start feeling a bit of bum pressure, and I wouldn't want to go much beyond that.

For longer distances, my Brooks Cambium C17 comes into its own - my biggest ride with that was 105 miles this year, and I still felt like I was in buttock heaven (though I was actually in Birkenhead). But the Cambium is four times the price of the Spoon, and if I didn't regularly ride more than 50 miles I'd have Spoons on all of my bikes.

This is without any padding in shorts, etc, which I've never used.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Sep 2018)

I have 3 Charge Spoons. I would offer to sell you one but the postage from denmark would be more than the cost of the saddle. That is one of the advantages. They are cheap to buy and try. I like the Charge Spoon, they are a good saddle. Its the saddle I always steer people towards Charge Spoons and not to Brooks saddles. Brooks saddles are expensive and they do not suit everyone. They are an expensive mistake to make. I have a B17 and an Imperial. The Imperial was great straight out of the box and the B17 took 18 months to get right. Some people never get used to them.


----------



## fatjel (25 Sep 2018)

Euromesh better by design


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2018)

And the voting is close, not far off neck and neck the people who like the Spoon, and then people who would prefer a real kitchen implement shoved up them.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Sep 2018)

I forgot to vote. Sorted now


----------



## I like Skol (25 Sep 2018)

I would say that with a vote result like that the Spooners would be taking us out of the EU! A 'clear' win......


----------



## videoman (25 Sep 2018)

Got Spoons on both on my regular bikes and recently cycled 114 miles in a day on one of them with no more than the usual slight discomfort. Tried literally a dozen or more saddles but not found anything as comfortable.


----------



## Vantage (25 Sep 2018)

I bought a Flux in brown faux leather finish. Looked gorgeous. Some club members even asked if it was real leather as it looked so good.
I did ok on it for maybe 15-20 miles but after that it was the single most excruciatingly painful thing I've ever sat on. Sold it a few months later.


----------



## Globalti (25 Sep 2018)

For Spoon you can substitute Knife as they have the same shaped deck, the knife is just cut away a bit.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Sep 2018)

Vantage said:


> I bought a Flux in brown faux leather finish. Looked gorgeous. Some club members even asked if it was real leather as it looked so good.
> I did ok on it for maybe 15-20 miles but after that it was the single most excruciatingly painful thing I've ever sat on. Sold it a few months later.


So you're not a faux flux fan?


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> I may of mentioned these before..brilliant ,cool and comfy, i dont get any ache
> and cheap, i have 2 and there strong enough for Hard Tail mtb and road
> Just ebay search carbon bike seat.
> 
> ...



What's the longest ride you've done comfortably on a saddle like that, please ? I seem to get bruised soft bits between the sit-bones & am looking for a cutaway saddle to try out without wiping out my bike fund. TIA


----------



## T4tomo (25 Sep 2018)

derrick said:


> Charge spoon ok for a short commutte, No good for a day in the saddle.


For you maybe, I think my max is 120 miles on one in a day.
Saddles are personal and subjective thing.


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Sep 2018)

Ok for me but not as nice as the Fabric saddles now on the main bikes


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I would say that with a vote result like that the Spooners would be taking us out of the EU! A 'clear' win......



They'll take us into a Hard Spoon! You wont be able to travel in Europe without showing your Spoon at the frontier.


----------



## mcshroom (25 Sep 2018)

Furness I've managed on one is 418km (Brown Madison Flux). It wasn't that comfortable at the end, but then again neither were the handlebars at that point so I'm not sure I can blame the saddle.

The same saddle and a black spoon have both been fine for two week camping tours so I think I may have a spoon shaped bum


----------



## Dec66 (25 Sep 2018)

Erm... Am I too late?

I rode my B'Twin with standard saddle on the London Surrey 100, and by the time I got to Thames Ditton I felt like I'd had my swimsuit area kicked in by someone wearing hobnail boots.

The next year I rode my Cube Peleton on the same event, having substituted the standard saddle for a Charge Spoon. Not even a twinge.

Three of my five bikes now sport Charge Spoons. Bizarrely, Old Reliable, on which I do the bulk of my miles, doesn't. I need to remediate that.


----------



## Salad Dodger (25 Sep 2018)

A Madison Flux for me. I have had one on my MTB for years.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> And the voting is close, not far off neck and neck the people who like the Spoon, and then people who would prefer a real kitchen implement shoved up them.


27 to 12. Nearly neck and neck??. I take it you are neither a mathematician or a gambling man. Its a landslide victory for the For group.


----------



## flake99please (26 Sep 2018)

You forgot option D...... I don’t own a TV.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Sep 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> 27 to 12. Nearly neck and neck??. I take it you are neither a mathematician or a gambling man. Its a landslide victory for the For group.


The initial exit poll has not matched the reality once votes have been counted.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2018)

And we all know that polls tend to predict the opposite of what actually happens these days. If only politicians understood that! 

And the Spooners romp into the lead. It looks like CycleChat will be remaining in the Spoon Union, and will not need to cherry pick the best bits.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> And we all know that polls tend to predict the opposite of what actually happens these days. If only politicians understood that!
> 
> And the Spooners romp into the lead. It looks like CycleChat will be remaining in the Spoon Union, and will not need to cherry pick the best bits.



So was this actually a protest vote against spoons to prompt them to be more comfortable?


----------



## freiston (26 Sep 2018)

I've no experience of the Charge Spoon but have recently converted to the Passport Navigator. I haven't done any long distances on it but so far, so good.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2018)

Just googled the Navigator. Looks like a Charge Spoon copy, in much the same way the Spoon was a Flux copy.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Just googled the Navigator. Looks like a Charge Spoon copy, in much the same way the Spoon was a Flux copy.


Do you mean 'it looks like a saddle'?

That's probably why the spoon and other saddles that spawned it or have been copied from it are generally liked and work for so many people. If I were given a blank piece of paper and asked to draw a saddle (and if I could actually draw ) what I would sketch would pretty closely resemble the Spoon. It just _*is*_ a saddle, without trying to be too clever, or too different, or gimmicky, or rule breaking. It just does what a saddle should do. The only thing I probably wouldn't have included in my drawing is the little recessed channel right at the back that allows the trumps to escape from between your cheeks without creating loud and embarrassing noises to alert following riders(a useful feature IMO ).

When I see some of the other 'comfort' designs on the market I often wonder WTF! Perhaps they should start by trying to get the saddle bit right before they begin to think about changing it in the quest for 'improvement'?


----------



## freiston (26 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Just googled the Navigator. Looks like a Charge Spoon copy, in much the same way the Spoon was a Flux copy.


Agreed that they look similar but so do many saddles, so I wouldn't want to call it without having one of each to compare. The stitching/panelling is different - the Navigator has no seams running along the "nose" and has kevlar anti-scuff panels on the back.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2018)

No, indeed, the outer panels are visible different. However, the Spoon is indeed a Flux with some cosmetic changes to the cover - I still have the MBR magazine where it was reviewed at launch and the provenance was freely discussed. 

As regards the Navigator, the silhouette and rails are identical. Could be an utter coincidence.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Sep 2018)

If you're over 16 stone, I doubt if any of these thin racing type saddles will be comfy.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2018)

Ah, now have you hit on something there? I'm a big chap and can't stand them.

Been surfing the web out of boredom...the Spoon, Flux and Navigator are all made by Velo. Pictures show that aside from the colour of the plastic, the underside shell1 and rails are indeed identical to the Spoon and Flux. The bits you dont see are the same, the silhoitte is the same, id wager the only visible difference (colour aside) is the material and stiching of the outer cover. Are there other facsimiles out there? Is it an insidious plot to take over the world by another name? We're through the looking glass here people... im on the verge of vecome a closet bike saddle spotter.


----------



## nickAKA (26 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> For longer distances, my Brooks Cambium C17 comes into its own - my biggest ride with that was 105 miles this year, and I still felt like I was in buttock heaven (though I was actually in Birkenhead). But the Cambium is four times the price of the Spoon, and if I didn't regularly ride more than 50 miles I'd have Spoons on all of my bikes.
> 
> This is without any padding in shorts, etc, which I've never used.



How have you found the Cambium for longevity? Reading reviews it's a pretty even split between those that adore it & those that adore it but reckon it's not very robust (fraying, fading), which at the price surprises me. Contemplating trying a C17 or a B17...


----------



## Alan O (26 Sep 2018)

nickAKA said:


> How have you found the Cambium for longevity? Reading reviews it's a pretty even split between those that adore it & those that adore it but reckon it's not very robust (fraying, fading), which at the price surprises me. Contemplating trying a C17 or a B17...


I've only done about 2,000 miles on it, but I've had no problems so far. Cosmetically the only thing that's happened is that the surface has become a bit smoother.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> Cosmetically the only thing that's happened is that the surface has become a bit smoother.



Your arriss or the saddle?


----------



## Alan O (26 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Your arriss or the saddle?


I can only really see one of them - and I really don't want to ask someone to look for me.


----------



## gaijintendo (26 Sep 2018)

nickAKA said:


> How have you found the Cambium for longevity? Reading reviews it's a pretty even split between those that adore it & those that adore it but reckon it's not very robust (fraying, fading), which at the price surprises me. Contemplating trying a C17 or a B17...


I look forward to wearing out my threads 
Just got a Spoon to experiment with. I ride a B17, swift and a cambium... So it's a mild departure.

I have a bit of heft, but find the spoon a really good fit. I need to get on my cambium soon to contrast. This has replaced the b17 for the winter most likely.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2018)

Through thick and thin my Spoon has stayed comfy. By thick I mean around 16 stone, but thin I mean around 13 stone.


----------



## nickAKA (26 Sep 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I look forward to wearing out my threads
> Just got a Spoon to experiment with. I ride a B17, swift and a cambium... So it's a mild departure.
> 
> I have a bit of heft, but find the spoon a really good fit. I need to get on my cambium soon to contrast. This has replaced the b17 for the winter most likely.



It'll be ineresting to hear how you get on with it in comparison to the Brooks; I'm assuming similar saddles suit similar folk (in the posterior sense).
I think my longest ride on the spoon has been about 40 miles as opposed to 100+ I've done on a fizik saddle on the good bike, would like to try a brooks on a longer ride.


----------



## freiston (26 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Ah, now have you hit on something there? I'm a big chap and can't stand them.
> 
> Been surfing the web out of boredom...the Spoon, Flux and Navigator are all made by Velo. Pictures show that aside from the colour of the plastic, the underside shell1 and rails are indeed identical to the Spoon and Flux. The bits you dont see are the same, the silhoitte is the same, id wager the only visible difference (colour aside) is the material and stiching of the outer cover. Are there other facsimiles out there? Is it an insidious plot to take over the world by another name? We're through the looking glass here people... im on the verge of vecome a closet bike saddle spotter.


Yup! I just took delivery this afternoon of my second Navigator (to go on the folder) it has the "Velo" marking on the underside:






Whatever happened to saddlebag loops?


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2018)

Yep, from that view it's identical in all but colour to the Spoon and Flux. Could be more out there under different guises than were think.

I wonder what the pricing is? The Flux used to be cheaper than the Spoon, but that seems to have reversed recently.


----------



## bladesman73 (26 Sep 2018)

Madison Flux is the same as a charge spooon but cheaper. Had one for a while and really good value for money


----------



## freiston (26 Sep 2018)

My Navigator cost £17.99.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2018)

The Spoon is as cheap as £14.99 at Tredz at the moment, so perhaps the popularity is helping the price somewhat. Flux's seem to be around the £18-£20 mark here and there.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Sep 2018)

There's a Brand-x copy as well which looks very similar.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Sep 2018)

Weight shouldn't make any difference to which saddle fits. Your sit bones don't change just the lard around them.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2018)

But the mass thumping down on them changes.

Yes, looking at the underside of the Brand-X Trail it looks like another Spoon clone, and at a nice price too if you don't mind the cheaper appearance of the cover.


----------



## postman (27 Sep 2018)

Just caught this,i fitted one to my mountain bike a few years ago,thanks to someone on here.I love it.


----------



## bladesman73 (27 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> The Spoon is as cheap as £14.99 at Tredz at the moment, so perhaps the popularity is helping the price somewhat. Flux's seem to be around the £18-£20 mark here and there.


Blimey it use to be 30 odd quid!


----------



## MikeG (4 Oct 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> Ok for me but not as nice as the Fabric saddles now on the main bikes



Huh? Fabric = Charge. It's the same thing, re-branded. You very soon won't be able to buy Charge saddles, and the Fabric equivalent have jumped in price by £10 or £15 (which is around 50% in some cases). The bonus is that there are some extra saddles in the range, and some of the tackier elements of the Charge (such as staples underneath) disappear in the change-over to Fabric.

So, if you like the Charge Spoon, and you like the price, buy a spare one now whilst you still can, because the one downside of a Charge saddle is that they don't last forever.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> So, if you like the Charge Spoon, and you like the price, buy a spare one now whilst you still can, because the one downside of a Charge saddle is that they don't last forever.


I have one that has done about 19000 miles and has just been swapped to my new bike. OK, it is looking a bit tatty at the nose end where some of the plastic has flaked off but it is otherwise still as functional and comfy as the day I bought it.

Good heads up about the end of production though, I might just buy one for the stock pile, maybe I should get the leather & Ti one?


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2018)

I quite like the Charge Bucket, itself a copy of the old Selle Italia Turbo but with funky cloth covers. Alas, they knocked that model on the head, and my last one is getting tatty now.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Huh? Fabric = Charge. It's the same thing, re-branded. You very soon won't be able to buy Charge saddles, and the Fabric equivalent have jumped in price by £10 or £15 (which is around 50% in some cases). The bonus is that there are some extra saddles in the range, and some of the tackier elements of the Charge (such as staples underneath) disappear in the change-over to Fabric.
> 
> So, if you like the Charge Spoon, and you like the price, buy a spare one now whilst you still can, because the one downside of a Charge saddle is that they don't last forever.



Based on the Spoon,there are various shapes which are different to the spoon and of course the ALM is a totally different beast.


----------



## MrPorridge (30 Nov 2018)

Alan O said:


> I still felt like I was in buttock heaven (though I was actually in Birkenhead).


Not necessarily mutually exclusive!

Thanks for making me laugh out loud while being crocked with some kind of man-flu variant.


----------



## tommaguzzi (1 Dec 2018)

B17 standard on my road bike.

some cheapo gell thing on my commute bike.

I had to look up the charge spoon saddle it just looks like regular roadie effort. in my innocence I thought maybe it was a topical thread about a new type of heated saddle.

silly me.


----------



## Globalti (1 Dec 2018)

As I wrote upthread, if you suit a Spoon you will also suit a Knife, which is more minimal and lighter but the same shape on top.


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Dec 2018)

The CrMo Spoon is only marginally heavier than a Selle Italia Flite ("nubuk" version).


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Dec 2018)

Any idea if there's something similar in shape to the spoon but with a cut out? Whist I find them super comfy on most bikes I've found I get numbness where you don't want it when I use one on my turbo bike. I'm currently trialling various other saddles and have found the cut out prevents the problem. Unfortunately I've not found one as comfy as the spoon yet so currently I'm having to choose between comfort and maintaining feeling in my nether wotsits  Not an ideal situation


----------



## I like Skol (15 Feb 2019)

Just taken delivery of this pair of beauties....






£30.70 for the pair, inc delivery. Bargain 

Old one is looking a bit tatty after 20,000 miles. Scruffy at the nose but the rest is tip-top and still as comfy as the day it was first bought.





No real need to change it just yet but I reckon they can't keep making these super saddles for ever so I have stocked up, just in case. The new ones need some serious butt polishing


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Feb 2019)

Mine's the same colour, complete with matching bar tape.


----------



## Globalti (15 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Just taken delivery of this pair of beauties....
> View attachment 452479
> 
> 
> ...



Buy some vinyl from a car trim supplier and you can re-cover that.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Feb 2019)

Globalti said:


> Buy some vinyl from a car trim supplier and you can re-cover that.


Are you mad?

It's 15 quid for a new one and any DIY attempt is never going to look as tight and tidy, even if I could do the stitching.


----------



## Globalti (15 Feb 2019)

Well yes I probably am because I've re-covered several favourite saddles for myself and others. You can't do the stitching obviously but automotive vinyl is backed with a soft cloth and is very pliable so you can stretch it then glue and staple it over the saddle base, best done somewhere warm so the vinyl is soft. It's easier if the back of the saddle has a plastic trim to hide the ripples where you fold the vinyl underneath.


----------



## Chris S (18 Feb 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Saddles are for Nancy boys. Real men sit on the seatpost.


Reminds me of a politically uncorrect 80s joke - BMX arse-bandits


----------

